# Good score today



## Herd8497 (Mar 5, 2014)

A neighbor had mentioned taking down an Oak in his yard a while ago. I drove by and saw some guys cutting it this morning on the way to school. I have the neighbor's daughter in my class at school. She told me today that her dad said I could go take what I wanted. I will get a picture of the trunk and part still standing. I got there at 5:30 and had a pretty productive 2 hours. I probably only made 15 cuts, the rest was manageable enough for me to load myself. I probably handled some stuff that I shouldn't have, but I am pretty excessive by nature. My wife would likely be more colorful in her description. These pictures go in order clockwise as I went around the pile and are the result of 4 heaping loads in my long bed wood wagon (a beat to death 2 wheel peel Dodge 1500). I would bet there are still 5 heaping truck loads laying. I have a Dr. Appt. tomorrow so I will be able to go get more. The trunk is coming down Friday and I can have as much of that as I want too. I don't believe I have to mess around with dropping it. My biggest to date is a 49" dbh maple. This oak has to be 6 ft. across.

Sorry about the windy-ness, it was just an awesome (ball busting) evening.

Jay


----------



## Herd8497 (Mar 5, 2014)

Last picture shows some split red oak that I had in my truck as weight. The new stuff is white, but not sure about anything more specific. iPone pictures aren't the best either. I tried to


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice haul!


----------



## Herd8497 (Mar 6, 2014)

Had to wait on getting more Oak today. Tree is going to be dropped tomorrow or Sat. Went to get 2 loads of ash instead. Guy that owns the local Chevy dealership has a lot of property and the local electric company cut a bunch of trees in Dec. I only made a few cuts with the 660 and probably 10 with the 440. I figured I would buck it to length here at home this weekend.

9 y.o. Max smiling in the last one.......he loves to work some firewood.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 6, 2014)

Last photos look like ash?


----------



## Herd8497 (Mar 6, 2014)

Correct, I wrote that I had to wait on the Oak for another day or so, so I went to an easy ash spot. Another 4 loads at the same spot.
I am gonna stay busy while our weather is getting nicer. Not sure how much I have in those 6 loads pictured, but the better part of 3 cords anyway.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, I see that now. I went right to the pics. I'd love to get a load of ash like that.


----------



## Herd8497 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ran some saws and started doing some splitting yesterday, but a basketball game and a few rain showers halted my progress. Our boys will be running a couple wheelbarrows full of splits back and forth to the wood stacks tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## griffonks (Mar 9, 2014)

You should consider buying a trailer to haul your saws in! LOL... Nice


----------



## farmsaw44 (Mar 15, 2014)

thats a nice haul, you almost need a 2nd truck just for the saws haha.


----------



## Herd8497 (Mar 27, 2014)

There are pictures above of an Oak I got 4 loads of limb wood from. They have yet to drop the monster,ute the same guy owns a lumber yard and sent me a text yesterday asking if I was interested in a blown down oak behind the business. It is bigger than the one in his yard!

First picture is how it looked when I arrived. 54" and change from top to bottom. The 051 has a 30" on it. 

The round the boys are standing on is 21" thick and 48" diameter. I have taken 5 loads off it so far and have almost 24 feet left. The last picture is of the limb to the left in the main picture.


----------



## Herd8497 (Mar 27, 2014)

Started noodling the rounds, but thought I would split some on site with the x27. Those limbless rounds split so nice. I know I have my work cut out for me after the next two rounds are cut off. I may have to have the father in law bring his Case 540 Super N over for some help


----------



## Garmins dad (Apr 5, 2014)

nice fire wood... But Oak... for fire wood.. that hurts...


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Apr 6, 2014)

Oak for firewood is awesome...?



Garmins dad said:


> nice fire wood... But Oak... for fire wood.. that hurts...


----------



## Herd8497 (Apr 6, 2014)

I think so, and all of the wood pictured was free to me (minus my time and fuel)


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Apr 6, 2014)

Herd8497 said:


> I think so, and all of the wood pictured was free to me (minus my time and fuel)



No, I agree, I'm just wondering why Garmin is opposed


----------



## Garmins dad (Apr 7, 2014)

Ryan Shaw said:


> No, I agree, I'm just wondering why Garmin is opposed



WEll i can understand the heat value.. But i do small wood working projects and decent oak is spendy.. nice oak is crazy priced in Alberta.. I could make a lot more money using the oak for projects then it would ever save me in heating costs. Just hurts to see oak get burnt up. No oak in Alberta for the taking.. not like so many places.. Sorry.. I didn't mean any insult for any reason..


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Apr 7, 2014)

Garmins dad said:


> WEll i can understand the heat value.. But i do small wood working projects and decent oak is spendy.. nice oak is crazy priced in Alberta.. I could make a lot more money using the oak for projects then it would ever save me in heating costs. Just hurts to see oak get burnt up. No oak in Alberta for the taking.. not like so many places.. Sorry.. I didn't mean any insult for any reason..



I'm not insulted, I was just wondering why. Growing up, my dad used to take us into the bush cutting firewood and usually focused on oak because of its high BTU potential, so I was surprised when I heard someone against that idea. But I see what you're getting at now. Lots of oak out here though!


----------



## Garmins dad (Apr 7, 2014)

Ryan Shaw said:


> I'm not insulted, I was just wondering why. Growing up, my dad used to take us into the bush cutting firewood and usually focused on oak because of its high BTU potential, so I was surprised when I heard someone against that idea. But I see what you're getting at now. Lots of oak out here though!




Send some west.. lol Gotta debark a tree to cross a border even.. so i can't even haul trees home from out of provence..


----------



## Herd8497 (Apr 15, 2014)

Got out the last couple afternoons to work this oak. Yesterday in a t shirt and today in the insulated carhartts. Been splitting with the fiskars on site. Have run across some that will need the splitter, but not much. Have the day off Friday so I am hoping to have it all split, hauled, and stacked by sun down


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 15, 2014)

Moving right along! Nice score, it ought to burn nice and hot for ya!


----------



## Herd8497 (Apr 16, 2014)

Got about 4 hours in this afternoon/evening. Not much saw time, other than taking the last round off of the blown down oak. Clearly rot caused it. Other than being a large tree, it was easy to do as far as the saw work. The fiskars got a work out today. The pile you see today is from 3 1/2 rounds and the pieces left standing after it blew over. I am amazed at how many splits come from one round, but I guess size alone dictates that. I think I will have more firewood from the last 4 big rounds and misc. un fiskars splittable pieces than I have in today's pile. Traveling this weekend so it will be Monday before I get back after it. My abs and shoulders need the rest.

Stacked the rotten stuff in the hole and should have a decent fire with little left over when I wrap it all up. I am working behind a lumber yard with more than 100 oak, hickory, cherry, walnut trees. I hope to get the call whenever they need some tree help


----------



## gunny100 (Oct 19, 2017)

wow nice score


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 19, 2017)

But what has he done lately?


----------

